# ginger male wanted.Kent



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

for a friend. 

male ginger kitten wanted.


oops wrong section lol


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you found a kitten yet? I know a beautiful ginger needing a home, 12 weeks old.
If you are interested will post a pic x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Laureng05 said:


> Have you found a kitten yet? I know a beautiful ginger needing a home, 12 weeks old.
> If you are interested will post a pic x


no. but its need to be in Kent. thanks x


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

o ok. there are probably loads around this time of year x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for thinking of me xx surpisingly NO ginger males available.


----------

